# Camera for photo and video of products



## Bearsvin (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys,


I need a camera for both photo and videoing my products. It would be great if it can operate in a distance of 5 meters and close up both for pictures and video. Currently i have been looking at a "Nikon D3200" and a "Canon EOS 600D". What my concerns is about is if the lenses is right for the pictures and if the video quality is below 1080p. The pictures will mostly be used outdoors at daylight.
So far i am leaning more toward the Canon.


These two cameras also stays within of the price point my manager allowed me.Hope someone in here got some good suggestions.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## jakubik (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi,
I would wait few more days and go for Canon T5i (700d):
Canon EOS Rebel T5i DSLR Camera (Body Only) 8595B001 B&H Photo


----------



## texkam (Apr 1, 2013)

T4i


----------



## JohnTrav (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree with the T4i.  Its a good for video and photos.  If you really are not tight on your budget then I would even go with a 7D.  I use a 7D and love it.  Its awesome for taking photos and the video I have shot with it is very good quality also.  

As far as being able to use the lens up close just make sure you get a macro lens.  The 28-135 is a very nice lens.  Even the kit 18-55 that comes witht the rebels is still nice close up.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 1, 2013)

Nikon


----------



## texkam (Apr 1, 2013)

> I would even go with a 7D.


Bang for the buck and for your stated needs T4i, no question.


----------



## LeoVideos (Apr 16, 2013)

Bearsvin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I need a camera for both photo and videoing my products. It would be great if it can operate in a distance of 5 meters and close up both for pictures and video. Currently i have been looking at a "Nikon D3200" and a "Canon EOS 600D". What my concerns is about is if the lenses is right for the pictures and if the video quality is below 1080p. The pictures will mostly be used outdoors at daylight.
> ...



I use CANON EOS 60D - you can checkout some reviews online...this might fits your specifics.


----------



## ducatiman1967 (Apr 16, 2013)

My wife and I went with the 60D because of the variable screen and the benefits of adding Magic Lantern. 
We had the 7D and traded this in to help fund the 5DIII.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 16, 2013)

For _video_ specifically, get the new Canon with the "STM" lens (the T5i comes with one of two "kit" lenses... one is the new 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS *STM* lens, the other is the more expensive 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS *STM* lens.)  

The STM was created specifically for video... it gives the lens a mode for video which makes the lens focus motor silent (and also slower).  The idea is that you don't see the camera "snap" to focus and you the focus motor can't be heard by the camera's internal microphone as it records audio.  

The camera also has a new hybrid focusing system which is supposedly able to do phase-detection AF "on the sensor" (normally phase detect auto-focus sensors are separate and cannot be on the sensor -- so how they pull this off is a bit of a mystery to me.  It doesn't seem like that would work, but they claim it works.)

Anyway, the reason I point this out is because normally a camera in still-picture mode (not using live-view) uses phase-detect auto-focus sensors which are much faster to focus and do not have to "hunt" to find focus (provided there is enough light).  If you go to "live view" or video mode, the mirror swings out of the way and the camera can no longer bounce light into the phase-detect sensors, so it has to use "contrast detect" focusing (which is how a point & shoot works).  It's slower (and it's one of the reasons why people complain about "shutter lag" on a point & shoot camera.)  

Canon has allegedly found a way to use focus on the sensor AND get to use the faster phase-detect sensors at the same time.  If you've never seen how a phase-detect sensor works (and why they're so fast and able to accurately predict focus distance) then you might not realize that this is kind of a big deal.  Normally a phase detect sensor has to "split" the image and mis-align it (out of phase) when out of focus.  The computer can analyze how "out of phase" the image is and predict exactly how much of a focus correction is needed and in which direction it needs to adjust focus in order to bring your subject into sharp focus.  But if you project that "split image" onto the main sensor, you'd have a distortion at each focus point where focus wasn't locked... and yet... they apparently found a way to get around that.

Anyway... if i were buying an entry-level DSLR with intent to use it for mixed photography and video, then that's definitely the model I'd go for.  It's definitely the pack leader (at least for now.)


----------

